# Amplificador Boss Copiado de potencia de auto...



## alemayol (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola colegas hace mucho tiempo que no ando por aqui no uso ni la pc antes andaba todo el tiempo probando e investigando los circuitos de este foro ahora ya no ago casi nada porque estoy en paraja pero en fin.

Les comento este diagrama lo copie de una potencia Boss 250wx4 no creo que llegue a 250w este diagrama por la tencion de alimentacion en la pontencia decia TDH:0,004% no se si sera verdad como podremos investigar eso? y que clase seria? yo diria AB estoy en lo correcto? y me gustaria saber la potencia real que entregaria este diagrama ya que me quiero hacer un amplificador para mi casa y tengo ganas de armar este diagrama pero no se si andara o si se escuchara bien.....Yo estoy un 98% seguro que si porque lo copie y lo revise 6 veses... que opinan colegas? Gracias ante todoo Saludos Alejandro!!  







Aqui mas grande....

http://imageshack.us/a/img341/6185/bosschaos250w.jpg


----------



## juliangp (Sep 25, 2012)

Yo que vos lo simulo con el multisim es un muy buen programa que te mide hasta el thd


----------



## alemayol (Sep 25, 2012)

hola colega gracias pero igual tengo una pc vieja y vi que el programa tiene 400mb no creo que lo tire. vos lo tenes instalado?


----------



## juliangp (Sep 26, 2012)

Si, lo tengo instalado, yy el programa es algo pesado pero es muy bueno


----------

